# Total Pond Waterfall Foam sealant



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

At Home Depot 

Total Pond Waterfall Foam Sealant - A16523X at The Home Depot

Here is their website: Waterfall Foam Sealant | Total Approach To Water Gardening

It says fish and plant safe. Has anyone used this stuff?


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep. I am not too sure it is better than GS. It turns out kinda shiny so I ended up covering it in silicone anyway.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I just came from Home Depot and didnt find the black GS or the Total Pond foam. I just got the red can of GS. 

PLUS whats up with the GE silicone? They have a new look? I didnt get any because I wasnt sure.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Frank H said:


> At Home Depot
> 
> Total Pond Waterfall Foam Sealant - A16523X at The Home Depot
> 
> ...


Used it, works great, expensive though...can find it or something basically the same for about half price if you look around online. I think some of the sponsors have something like it cheaper. But if you dont wanna wait for shipping and you cant find it anywhere else cheaper it works i guess its worth the money...i know i've bought more then i'd care to admit


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I didn't like it because coco fiber doesn't stick as well. I think great stuff is better and cheaper.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

GS and the Total Pond Sealer is the exact same product. The only difference is a black urethane dye has been added to the total pond sealer. Otherwise its chemically identical to GS.


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

I've used Total Pond as well with no problems. Pretty sure HD carry it. Lowes stock the same product with a different name which I can't recall... if you read both cans you will see that it is manufactured by the same company in NJ. 

I've also used the "new look" GE Silicone II with no problems. This stuff cures fast and at least to my nose the vinegar smell is no longer in the product...smells a lot more like rubber imo.

Now that I think about it the Lowes version is called Pond Smart / Smart Pond - or something thereabout.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool, just picked up some GE Silicone II Window and Door Black. .. and also picked up a can of the Total Pond black foam. It wasnt there on the shelf yesterday but I checked again today and they restocked it. Pretty expensive but Ill use it in the hard to reach areas of the vivarium Im working on. 

Also found a bromeliad plant with about 20 plants bushing out of it. Some baby pups too. Looks good with some green and mostly red/purple. Only $10!


----------



## berrymilan (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't use this product before but it looks good. I hope it 'll be good. I am going to test it. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

